# Waiting for IO to kid again! She kidded! Pics!



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Really hoping for does this time!!! If I get another set of twin bucklings.. I'm kicking Nash's butt lol

She looks really close though. Her udder is almost completely full. I thought she was going to kid last week... but hopefully soon! 

Also waiting on another doe. My new one, Eve. She was bred in Sept, so due next month. She's bred to a really handsome buck with lots of moonspots! She already developing an udder! 

Pics soon!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

Cant wait for babies! Looking forward to seeing what you get
And yeah, buck twins are very . . . . something lol. I've had Five boys in 3 years. OI!

Why can't they make a buck that only produces females?

ANYWHO, Here's to a good, safe kidding and lots of :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

Good luck!!!!!! I hope you get some beautiful :kidred: !


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

I can sympathize. My one and only doe to kidd last year gave me triplett bucklings. I loved them, but I am really hoping for doelings this year. Good luck to u


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

Happy Kidding.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

Thinking pink!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

Any news?


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

Nothing yet! Driving me crazy... Lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

:GAAH: 
Well hopefully soon. :greengrin:


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*










Check her out! Probably twins again.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

She's huge! :shocked: Hope there are lots of :kidred: for ya :greengrin:


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

I'll post pics tomorrow. As of right now, no babies... She's driving me nuts! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

She is big.... :shocked: :greengrin:


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

Still no kids! :hair: 
Lol she just keeps getting bigger! I know Eve is due around Valentine's day. I'm getting so nervous...

Edit: also I'm almost wondering if she might have more than twins O_O


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

I'm guessing triplets :wink: Hoping you get a :kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*



goatiegurl*Oh said:


> I'm guessing triplets :wink: Hoping you get a :kidred:


That is what I think! thinking pink! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

I really hope you get a girl this time too. You have had your fair share of boys. Good luck and I hope it is soon.


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

FINALLY! She's about to kid!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

WOOOOOHOOOOO


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

woot ...woot.... :thumb:  :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

:leap: :leap: happy kidding!!!


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

Trips! :kidred: :kidred: and a BIG :kidblue:

Unfortunately.. They don't appear to be Nash's kids. While the does look very nigi, the buckling came out with floppy ears. One doe has very light eyes, blue but they have brown around the edges. I was really hoping they were blue. 
The colors didn't seem right. A sundgau, the light one with a dark stripe, and a big black one with a white poll.

I'll be DNA testing. It had to have been when I was fixing the fence and they all got into the field. I saw Nash breed her though, so I don't know..

Happy they're all healthy, but very disappointed that they were not bred to the right buck. I feel like a horrible breeder. What if I had reservations? Ugh.. I'll be building better pens in the future.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :stars: glad all went well... sorry to her it was the wrong buck.... your not a horrible breeder.... sometimes things happen :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

Congrats on healthy :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :stars:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

Congrat's on healthy baby's!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

:leap: Congrats!!!


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are adorable!  can't wait for mine!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Waiting for IO to kid again!*

Very nice. It's about time you got a girl even though they may not be from Nash. I like the one that looks like a rottweiler, I don't know the names of the color patters I have boers LOL.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

What a cute mixture! Congrats on the surprise inside anyway, they all look happy and healthy :thumb:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Who do you think might have been the dad? They are cute!


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't know. My landlord has a ton of goats. It could be any of them. I also have been reading that it is possible that there could be more than one sire. The does look so nigi and the buck looks so different. I'm going to see about getting them DNA tested through UC Davis. At least the does to be for sure.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute babies :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the cute kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are really adorable! Congrats! Sorry there is a 'who's my daddy' issue, but at least you got some beautiful, healthy kids  BTW, in the first pic it looks like they are standing in line waiting their turn to nurse LOL


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats on healthy babies!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aaawwweee look at them!!! How cute! Congrats!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

They are so cute! Congrats to you and the pretty mama


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They are so cute! If it makes you feel any better, I had two Alpine kids born last year and their ears were kind of floppy at first, but after a few days they stood up nice and strong. Maybe they are all Nash's kids and the one just had his ears cramped in mom too long!


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Really.. Hmmm.. Well he was the biggest one. I had to pull him out. I guess I'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...congrats... :thumb:


----------

